# Whole animal feeding



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Are there any organs in cow, chicken and pigs that we should avoid?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I remove gallbladders more because it makes the meat taste nasty and the dogs don't like them. I don't feed all the cow intestine especially lower intestine as it is just too messy and they are big and unweildy to handle. I shake out the bulk of the stomach contents(add to your composter-it's great) on cows before the dogs do it and make a mess(plus there is so much contents in there!) and cow organs are big enough that you usually divvy them up in smaller portions. I have never had a whole pig innards and all but have fed lungs, livers, hearts, spleens, kidneys and that type of thing no problems. Chickens, and smaller type stuff you can just feed whole - feathers and all or you can chop them in half for smaller portions. Beavers and stuff you can feed fur on or off but it can be messy to leave fur and feathers on stuff - if you are in the 'burbs it might really make the neighbours talk....
The dogs will leave what they don't like and you can just make a note and avoid to feed it.


----------

